# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  Переход с БП КОРП 2.0 на 3.0

## marat1978

Добрый день! Прошу помощи в поиске переходного обновления с БП КОРП 2.0.67.33 на БП КОРП 3.0.116.27

----------

SergeyZabor (02.10.2022)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день! Прошу помощи в поиске переходного обновления с БП КОРП 2.0.67.33 на БП КОРП 3.0.116.27


1. Получаем файл конфигурации (cf) релиза 3.0.116.27
2. Конфигурацию БП КОРП 2.0.67.33 снимаем с поддержки
3. Загружаем полученный файл конфигурации 3.0.116.27
4. Не забываем про резервное копирование.

----------

SergeyZabor (02.10.2022)

----------


## marat1978

Благодарю за решение! Тогда просьба помочь получить файл конфигурации (cf) релиза 3.0.116.27

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Благодарю за решение! Тогда просьба помочь получить файл конфигурации (cf) релиза 3.0.116.27


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....734#post740734

----------


## marat1978

Благодарю, Александр, но ссылка ведёт на 2.0.67.35, файл (cf) 3.0.116.27 для скачивания пока не появился, подождём.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Благодарю, Александр, но ссылка ведёт на 2.0.67.35, файл (cf) 3.0.116.27 для скачивания пока не появился, подождём.


Смотри немного выше, пост 4548

----------


## marat1978

Да, посмотрел, пока там есть файл (cf) только для ПРОФ версии, для КОРП только обновление. Если только установить пустую конфигурацию КОРП более старого релиза, обновить её до 3.0.116.27, извлечь (cf) и накатить его на 2.0.67.33

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Да, посмотрел, пока там есть файл (cf) только для ПРОФ версии, для КОРП только обновление. Если только установить пустую конфигурацию КОРП более старого релиза, обновить её до 3.0.116.27, извлечь (cf) и накатить его на 2.0.67.33


А вам точно нужна 3.0.116.27 Корп? Возможно достаточно будет 3.0 проф?
В посте 4544 есть релиз 3.0.115.19, обновитесь на него.

----------


## marat1978

Да, в организации несколько обособленных подразделений, по каждому из которых нужно сдавать свои декларации

----------


## GTA33

> Добрый день! Прошу помощи в поиске переходного обновления с БП КОРП 2.0.67.33 на БП КОРП 3.0.116.27


https://wdfiles.ru/aaf3dc

переход корп с 2.0 на 3.0

----------

toliktigr (20.08.2022)

----------


## KingX

Подскажите а таким способом можно сделать переход БГУ ПРОФ 1.0 на БГУ ПРОФ 2.0?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Подскажите а таким способом можно сделать переход БГУ ПРОФ 1.0 на БГУ ПРОФ 2.0?


Попробуйте способ из поста 2

----------


## Online_Z

> Подскажите а таким способом можно сделать переход БГУ ПРОФ 1.0 на БГУ ПРОФ 2.0?


Переход с БГУ 1.0 на 2.0 совсем не такой, как с БП 2.0 на 3.0 - он делается не обновлением конфигурации, а через выгрузку данных из БГУ 1.0 в XML файл и загрузкой из файла в новую чистую БГУ 2.0
Более подробная инструкция: Порядок перехода с редакции 1.0 на редакцию 2.0 типовой конфигурации "1С:Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения"

----------

KingX (15.11.2022)

----------


## Dumberykt

Здравствуйте, можете поделиться с дистрибутивом обновления для перехода с БП 2.0.67.25 на БП 3.0.109.61? нигде не могу найти, а подписки итс нет

----------


## Dumberykt

Здравствуйте, можете поделиться с дистрибутивом обновления для перехода с БП 2.0.67.25 на БП 3.0.109.61? нигде не могу найти, а подписки итс нет

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте, можете поделиться с дистрибутивом обновления для перехода с БП 2.0.67.25 на БП 3.0.109.61? нигде не могу найти, а подписки итс нет


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/hazD/jHGNxA23s

----------

Dumberykt (29.09.2022), greengobu (30.09.2022)

----------


## SergeyZabor

Спасибо за поднятый вопрос, ответы магистров этого сайта на него мне пригодились. Магистрам сайта - моя отдельная признательность!

----------

